

Ask HN: Leaving a job with unfinished work? - bifxanon

I'm engineer #1 at an aging startup and have been hacking on a project that will likely never see the light of day due to current demands. For this, and other reasons, I'd like to leave my current job for greener pastures. However, I have real anxiety, paranoia, and fear about resigning and leaving the project unfinished. I suppose these emotions come from the fact that nobody will immediately be able to carry the torch on this product, even with a knowledge transfer.<p>How have you dealt with this? Assuming leaving is the right move is this some silly emotion(s) that I should immediately get over and get out?
======
argonaut
People really need to get a backbone and stand up for themselves. Sorry if
that seems harsh, I've just noticed quite a few Ask HN threads where devs feel
guilty about leaving for a variety of reasons.

They could fire you at anytime. You can leave at any time. It is common
courtesy for either party to give 1-2 weeks notice. But that is not a rule,
and I've known cases where people give notice and are asked to leave
immediately (a rather extreme example that probably won't happen).

They might ask you to stay until the project is finished, or to stay for a bit
longer. You can accept. You can demand a one-time bonus for staying longer.
You can stay on as a contractor. Or you can just refuse and leave this very
instant.

*The exception to this is that sometimes employment contracts will state that you're contractually obligated to give them X days/weeks notice. In which case you should fulfill that obligation.

~~~
bifxanon
tough love is sometimes the best, thanks

------
YoAdrian
Once of the biggest things I had to accept when I was laid off the day after a
major, money saving project was launched is this:

It's not your code, it's their code.

It's their responsibility to finish it, maintain it and extend it. If they
want to bastardize it, that's on them. If they choose to not use it anymore,
that's on them.

This has made voluntarily leaving companies much easier for me.

You did your job until you felt like not doing that job anymore. Pack up your
stuff and do something more worthwhile.

------
gesman
No point of keeping stomping the swamp if cleaner and greener pastures are
within your sight.

Even less need to fret over it.

Give your startup a fair warning to allow them enough time to take care of
replacement. Offer them to be available on a consulting basis (at your asking
hourly rate, subject to change, no negotiations) indefinitely.

This should do.

~~~
bifxanon
Sage advice. Thanks.

